# Sears no longer carrying the 721?



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

A few months back, when I was pricing a 721, I looked at the Sears web site. It said they were out of stock and I could register to be notified when they came in. Well, I bought one from Dish Depot and forgot about Sears.

I just received an e-mail from Sears that stated "the Satellite Receiver with 120 GB Hard Drive for Digital Recording, Remote Control, 05738182000, has been discontinued and is no longer available." Is Sears dumping the 721 or is there something afoot with the 721 production line?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I don't believe Sears ever stocked or sold the PVR721. It's just too sophisticated a product for their salespeople to deal with. I expect the notice you received is just to note that they have formally removed it from their catalog.

But if anyone has actually seen or bought a PVR721 at a Sears store please correct me.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

There have been a couple of folks that have talked about getting one at Sears and getting with the price match bonus. The web site did say they had them in stock the week before I decided to buy one.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sears did have the 721 on their website and in some store. We talked to a guy at Sears and they said they could order one for us. My mom had a $30 coupon for Sears she was looking to burn and we were so very close to getting a 721. The following weekend they were going to have their 10% off everything sale and they said they would honor the coupon in conjunction with the sale. But after thinking about it even with an $85 savings my mom still thought $465 ws a lot to spend on a satellite receiver, even a PVR with dual tuners. Now with no more SW64, it will cost even more to get the 721, might just goto Sears and get a 301, I was so close to doing that but I don't want spend $90 on a basic IRD, when that money could go toward a quad LNB. We need something to replace that old outdated 2700.


----------



## mjschuyler (Nov 2, 2002)

I bought several 721's from Sears with a price match and then sold them on eBay. They are supposed to only match local dealers but on a whim I tried to have them match the lowest price I could find on the Web. After buying 10 of them they finally decided I could not do any more. I just activated my last one and I think it is the best receiver E* makes. The guide is great. The only problem I have had is my "Center Ice" is not working. E* said to wait 48 hours for the software to update. Hope that works. Murray


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe that is why they are not carrying them anymore -- Murray bought 'em all out!


----------

